# Hoyt Magnatec Redline.. I NEED YOUR HELP FAST



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Are you sure of the year of the bow? The last year that Hoyt offered the Redline cam on that bow the A to A at his draw should be 37 5/8".


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

No clue on the year.. anyway to tell by the serial # ?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

From what I see,, the 37 5/8 AtA is for the 97.5 string & 35 cable # 8 module hole 32" draw


----------

